# Games to play with puppy



## priyankumupal (Feb 21, 2011)

My dog is not doing too well with obedience training with me, I'm wondering if its because he is not enjoying the games i play with him. i'm really confused right now. Cos he loves playing tug of war and chasing me but i read that i'm not supposed to play those games with him. He is nearly 9 weeks now. I need to know good games to play with him. I really need help. Corby is not listening to me too well and he is a bit stubborn as well. Won't come when called no matter how hard i try to train him. Maybe if i can provide him with correct games and training. Please give me any advice you can. I'm not doing too well with him right now.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

I play a lot of ball with him. He likes to play tug on his ropes...I run with him up and down the back yard.... Ummm.... I do a lot of bonding time with him. I think at 9 weeks old you can't really play WRONG with him... Just find his niche, what does he love best, a toy, a stuffed animal, a kong... treats. Usually training goes a lot faster once you figure out what the dog will do just about anything for!!


----------



## priyankumupal (Feb 21, 2011)

WarrantsWifey said:


> I play a lot of ball with him. He likes to play tug on his ropes...I run with him up and down the back yard.... Ummm.... I do a lot of bonding time with him. I think at 9 weeks old you can't really play WRONG with him... Just find his niche, what does he love best, a toy, a stuffed animal, a kong... treats. Usually training goes a lot faster once you figure out what the dog will do just about anything for!!


This is the problem. There is nothing my dog would do anything for. I got him great treats. he doesn't really care much about them. I got him toys of all different kinds, he doesn't like any of them too much. I feel so frustrated now. He is very stubborn. He won't come when called. I spend all day with him. playing, petting, sitting together. I really don't know what else i can do.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

HE is just a baby. Maybe he is overwhelmed with all the attention. Puppies that age need lots of sleep and have short bursts of play. I would not expect anything but him learning not to jump on people and how to use the bathroom outside at this stage.


----------

